Ask HN: How to stop Hacker News addiction? - nktsg
======
0x54MUR41
I second advice from fsflover. "nonprocast" option should help you.

Another idea from me, maybe you can try to focus on daily or weekly of
highest-rated posts and ignore other posts. These are the examples (created by
Colin Percival):

Daily stories [https://www.daemonology.net/hn-
daily/](https://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/)

Weekly Ask HN [https://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-
ask/](https://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-ask/)

Weekly Show HN [https://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-
show/](https://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-show/)

The highest-rated posts usually have interesting comments from HN users.

------
fsflover
Switch on noprocrast option in your profile and put maxvisit to a small number
of minutes and minaway to a large one.

------
karmakaze
I made a viewer[0] to help me find interesting posts amongst the general-type
posts split by day and post type. It had the unexpected side-effect of
cancelling the slot-machine-hits of finding posts by showing that most posts
are mediocre and a large volume are from past days. Now I only check a few
times a day and am most often disappointed in not finding more to read.
Usually the comments are better than the posts that trigger them, but I don't
know how to find/filter for those.

[0] [https://hackerer.news](https://hackerer.news) (click headings for other
story types)

------
geoah
Intention really help me cut down on the time per day I waste on
youtube/reddit/hn,
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/intention/dladanha...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/intention/dladanhaondcgpahgiflodhckhoeohoe?hl=en)

------
znpy
I started by removing the links from "most visited" on my laptop web browser
and phone web browser.

That has helped a lot, and I'm reducing my time here on hn a lot.

------
vxxzy
Edit your hosts file: 127.0.0.1 news.ycombinator.com

